# My Shepherd Mix, Savannah



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

This is Savannah, my 3 year old Shepherd Mix.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Another photo of Savannah.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

She looks like a love bug!!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

she's such a cutie pie!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you, she's such an awesome dog and very much loved.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Aww.... such a cutie patootie! :biggrin:


----------

